

Apple applies for patent on "sneakers" DRM - ojbyrne
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/09/apple_declares.php

======
pavelludiq
I don't know why, but i feel like i want to throw a big hammer at a big "Steve
Jobs" image on a big wall.

~~~
froo
You sir, are awesome, I would give you triple karma if I could.

For those who don't "get" the quote, it's the infamous 1984 Apple ad, directed
by Ridley Scott.

Links below for reference

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYecfV3ubP8>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_>(television_commercial)

------
froo
This is going to sound strange, but when I think of garments, I naturally
think this extends to mean anything that you wear.

So when I read the description on the patent, if it wasn't for the last bit
about shoes, I would have sworn they were making a play to patent bluetooth
headsets, eg something that you wear (on your ear) that pairs with a device
(phone)

Maybe that's just paranoia speaking.

------
dcurtis
I don't think Genius is bad; it works extremely well. I hate when people take
stuff like this and put an exaggerated negative slant to drive traffic.

Patenting sneaker DRM is ridiculous enough. He didn't have to add the
inflammatory commentary.

------
greyhat
Its probably for things like this, my sister got one of these for her running
shoes, which aren't Nikes...

<http://www.grantwoodtechnology.com/shoepouch/>

------
jauco
Oh well. We can only hope that now that DRM is removed from this weird
cyberspace environment, people will start to realize how strange and harmful
it really is.

~~~
pgebhard
Ha, how unlikely. People will just begin to think "oh...I can only wear an
Apple shirt (w/ embedded sensors) when I want to use my Apple iPhone to get
body measurements/data." People will gladly bend over and take it. Haha,
imagine other clothing brands getting on board to the point where you can only
get full use out of some embedded features of, say, Gap underwear if you are a
Gap shirt. Our society is so brand-obsessed and it bothers me.

------
kirubakaran
'You either die a hero, or live long enough to see yourself become the
villain' ?

------
t0pj
I dub thee patent, "apples to apples".

------
trezor
This is a joke right? Both the DRM and the Nike+ digital sneakers or whatever
they are supposed to be?

I'm confuzed.

